# Rhombeus piranha???



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

Please help me id this piranha. I got it about 3 years ago and it didn't seem to grow at all. The only thing that changed was the markings...from the spots to the glittery scales. Also notice that the anal fin changed from red to black. When i put him with me red bellies (which are more than twice his size), he attacks them. The place i got it from marked it as s.rhombeus but i'm thinking it might be s. sanchezi.

Pic of it 3 years ago









pics of it now w/ flash









w/o flash


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S. sanchezi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

fishofury said:


> S. sanchezi
> [snapback]1189816[/snapback]​


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

whats the largest s. sanchezi grows to?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I think around 6 1/2" to 7"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> I think around 6 1/2" to 7"
> [snapback]1190060[/snapback]​


yep :nod:

nice sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete. I believe they only grow to 7"...at least I have never heard of one larger.

Closed.


----------

